# CubeFast - A community for speedcubers - Time, save and share your solves!



## CubeFast (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi there!

We're proud to launch a new website for speedcubers : www.cubefast.com

CubeFast is a new website specifically designed for the speedcubing community. Our goal is to gather speedcubers around one complete platform and to allow them to practice, exchange results and main cubes and more!

Here are some features that you can enjoy on CubeFast:

Time your solves for any event and save your results.
Track your progress over the period of time of your choice in your statistics page.
Classify your results in different subsets (you can create your own).
Use our scramble algorithms to practice your F2L, OLL, PLL, ZBLL, LSLL, etc.
Share your results instantly with your friends and the community if you wish to.
Follow your friends and other speedcubers to see their publications in your newsfeed.
Comment and “like” posts from others.
See what cubes people use and share your own main cubes.
See quick summaries of your stats for every event on your profile.
Use your computer, tablet or phone. CubeFast adapts to every device.

We will continue to adapt and add features along the way!

CubeFast is thought and designed to be a training platform as well as a SOCIAL platform. In order to reach its full potential, we need you to SHARE the project and help us gather all speedcubers!

We invite you to sign up and try it! And if you like it, of course, invite your friends! If not, tell us why


----------



## Mohammad Siwom (Apr 1, 2017)

try to bring out an andriod app also


----------



## CubeFast (Apr 1, 2017)

Mohammad Siwom said:


> try to bring out an andriod app also



Right now we're focusing on the website. You can easily use the website on your Android device


----------



## Thom Treebus (Apr 22, 2017)

This looks really cool!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2017)

I love it, does it use random state scrambles?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 22, 2017)

Made an account!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 22, 2017)

Account made


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 22, 2017)

I wish you could adjust the time to release to space bar. I usually do it without delay on cstimer and this feels like forever.


----------



## mns112 (Apr 22, 2017)

CLL EG1 scrambles plz


----------



## CubeFast (Apr 30, 2017)

Aerma said:


> I love it, does it use random state scrambles?



Yes, it does!


----------



## CubeFast (Apr 30, 2017)

2180161 said:


> I wish you could adjust the time to release to space bar. I usually do it without delay on cstimer and this feels like forever.



We will be adding more configuration options to allow users to personalized this kind of details. Thank you for your feedback!


----------

